# Ear Care! Best Products?



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I have only used EpiOtic Ear Cleaner from the vet. It leaves a slightly weird smell but gets the job done. I would like to try the Chris Christensen Mystic Ear Cleaner when I run out of this other stuff. Once a week the girls get their ears cleaned. : )


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As you've already seen, to pluck or not-to-pluck is a plucky issue! :confused3: I have a three-year-old mpoo and on the advice of his breeder I am an what I'd call a "light plucker." Chagall's ears aren't all that hairy, but I do pluck them periodically. I also clean them weekly or biweekly, using various products. Among my favorites are:

Chris Christensen Mystic Ear Cleaner
Les Poochs MedAcetic Ear and Skin Cleaner
R-7 Natural Ear Cleaner

Chagall's ears have always been healthy and infection-free.:clover: Don't know if you've come across the sticky thread on ear cleaning, but in case you haven't, you might want to take a look at it too.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/18373-poodle-ear-care-guide.html


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I pluck lightly, when needed. I use my fingers to pinch out the hair, usually not a lot in there. I clean his ears weekly with a mixture of distilled water and apple cider vinegar. No ear infection ever and no colored ear wax except for the time he suffered from food allergy.


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Ooh! Thanks for the link to that thread. Perfect. And thanks for the feedback!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

My dogs have always had problems with plucked ears. It opens up the hair follicles to infection and ingrown hairs. I see better ear health with trimmed but not plucked ear hair. I like Epi-Otic Advanced once a week. I have the dog lay on their side or tilt their head, fill the ear with the cleaner, gently massage the base of the ear, let it sit for about 30 seconds and then let it drain out into a cottonball by flipping the dog or tilting their head the other way. Obviously, only flip a dog if they think it's fun. Ginger flips on cue and likes being rolled around when rough housing.


----------



## tbone1004 (Nov 11, 2012)

One solution that we use for scuba diving in lakes and what not that I have used with dogs is a 50/50 solution of isopropyl alcohol and white vinegar. Depending on how bad their ears are you can also do thirds of alcohol, vinegar and hydrogen peroxide. We mix it up in a contact lens solution bottle so light won't degrade the peroxide, but it also seals off and makes a nice squirt bottle for precise application. Alcohol dries and water and kills any bacteria, the vinegar prevents the alcohol from drying the skin too much and helps to kill bacteria, and peroxide is self explanatory


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

We use K9 Ear Solutions. You can buy it on Amazon. It is the only thing that works for Charlie. She has one ear that always had tons of brown gunk. It cleared up the ear immediately something that the vet could never do. This product is basically the same formula as the Purple Ear Wash on the VIPoodle website. Read the reviews. 

Amazon.com: For Animals K9 Ear Solutions - 12 oz - Liquid: Health & Personal Care


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

Just made the ear solution TBone1004 suggested. Lou gets REALLY dirty ears being out in the dusty desert. The dust mixes with the wax and it's just yukky. Any way, his ears are clean, but he smells like a vinaigrette salad! LOL! He seems so happy when I do his ears, though. He makes a sound that is a cross between a moo and a hum. We call it Lou-ing...  I am going to get the ingredients for the Purple Solution, but for now, Lou has reentered his Salad Days...


----------



## tbone1004 (Nov 11, 2012)

One of the terms for that is "ear salad" and "ear beer" is another, but you can see why ear salad came up. Glad it works for you, the smell is slightly unfortunate, but doesn't usually last too long.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I use R7 ear powder to keep the opening relatively clear of hair. I then use Blue Power Homemade Dog Ear Cleaner | eHow.com to keep the inside clean. Do use with care, as the gentian violet stains everything, so if the dog shakes it's head...look out. Best to do outside or in the garage, making sure it is completely wiped out before letting back in.


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I use R7 ear powder to keep the opening relatively clear of hair. I then use Blue Power Homemade Dog Ear Cleaner | eHow.com to keep the inside clean. Do use with care, as the gentian violet stains everything, so if thee dog shakes it's head...look out. Best to do outside or in the garage, making sure it is completely wiped out before letting back in.


I inherited a bottle of R7 when Lou came to live with me. It worked really well, once I got over my fear of (gently!) removing the hair. Thanks for the tip about the gentian violet, that would suck if it wound up all over the bedroom!


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

*gentian violet*

I'm so glad to find this recipe for gentian violet. I can't believe that I've never heard of it. From all the good reviews, it sounds like a miracle cure. I've been battling with Ellie's ears for a year now, and the stuff that I get from the vet has not helped. They stay so dirty and smelly. I tried to find this ingredient yesterday in town with no luck, but am ordering it from Amazon-the great supplier of everything. Thanks Arreau for the link!


----------



## SableTMC (Oct 12, 2013)

kdias said:


> I'm so glad to find this recipe for gentian violet. I can't believe that I've never heard of it. From all the good reviews, it sounds like a miracle cure. I've been battling with Ellie's ears for a year now, and the stuff that I get from the vet has not helped. They stay so dirty and smelly. I tried to find this ingredient yesterday in town with no luck, but am ordering it from Amazon-the great supplier of everything. Thanks Arreau for the link!


So dirty and smelly is preventable with what you clean them with, or how often?


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

When I picked up Gunnar in September from a standard breeder with 30 years experience, she said she's only found one regemin that really works. 

Ear plucking can cause oozing, and that moistness can promote bacterial growth and subsequent infection, so only pluck every 4-6 months as needed. After each groom, use Wonder Ear. Wonder Ear

She swears by this, and told me it's a must have. "This stuff works" she said.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I've already ordered the gentian violet, but if it doesn't work, I'll give this a try. Poor Ellie, she has been very tolerant. Her ears are not just dirty and smelly, that's just a nice description of the way her ears really are. They get cleaned daily, but black smelly gunk is there to clean out again each day. The vet says they aren't infected, but very irritated. I do really like my vet, so I do have confidence in him, and they aren't oozing, but constantly nasty. I've tried her on various foods, thinking maybe there was a food connection, and she otherwise seems very healthy and has no other issues. I've plucked her ears, and gone for a while not plucking and it doesn't seem to make any difference in the condition of her ears. I had let the hair on her ears grow long because it is so pretty, but I eventually even cut that very short hoping it would help. I just hadn't thought of searching for a solution here until yesterday and I certainly trust Arreau's advice.


----------



## SableTMC (Oct 12, 2013)

I know I feel like the advice here is more trustworthy and unbiased than speaking with any pet 'experts' at the store.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

I have used 4 paws ears powder, and is very good to use for after baths  they help to dry them faster

Ear Powder


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

kdias said:


> I've already ordered the gentian violet, but if it doesn't work, I'll give this a try. Poor Ellie, she has been very tolerant. Her ears are not just dirty and smelly, that's just a nice description of the way her ears really are. They get cleaned daily, but black smelly gunk is there to clean out again each day. The vet says they aren't infected, but very irritated. I do really like my vet, so I do have confidence in him, and they aren't oozing, but constantly nasty.


I'm not a vet, but ears that smell nasty and have black gunk in them all the time? That doesn't sound right to me. I'd get a second opinion, preferably from a specialist.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When this thread first surfaced, or maybe it was another one, I haven't gone back through it, someone suggested Zymox. So I ordered it online. When I was waiting for it to arrive is when I took Misha to Dr. Dodds. When I received her report, it said to use Zymox for the ears. It works really well!


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to follow up on this with good news. The purple stuff worked like a charm. I used it according to the recommendation and then have been using it once a week. Ellie's ears are completely well, and clean, and she is not shaking her head at all. I do keep her ears plucked, and even that is not a problem for her now. I am very happy to be part of this knowledgeable group, I have learned so much here. I've had other dogs before, but she is our first poodle, so the guidance I've found here has been wonderful.


----------

